# eye water



## Privyprowlerz (Jan 16, 2016)

*well, I finally broke down and bought this beauty. this bottle 
has been on my list for decades. we do a lot of digging in the 
area, and I've never even dug a broken one. 

I have it in the tumbler now buffing it up a bit. 

will share a few pics later.

Jim *


----------



## Privyprowlerz (Jan 16, 2016)

There, that's better. don't want anyone getting a crink in their neck.......


----------



## andy volkerts (Jan 17, 2016)

Wow that's pretty rare!! from a town that has even changed its name, Love it, I got a Switchback cough cure from a digger from  Pennsy on e-bay that's pretty rare too.......Andy


----------



## anj2006 (Jan 17, 2016)

Thats a nice addition!  Thats going to look good on the shelf.


----------



## anj2006 (Jan 17, 2016)

I would like to get one of them!!


----------



## Privyprowlerz (Jan 18, 2016)

*the new eye water bottle came 
out of the tumbler last night. 
really nice. 

Jim *


----------



## anj2006 (Jan 18, 2016)

That came out beautiful!  Real nice!!!


----------



## Goodman (Jan 18, 2016)

Beautiful bottle !


----------

